# My collection



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

Just thought I would share my collection

Handguns:








Shotguns:








Rifles:








22's:








Muzzleloaders:









The Winchester 37 12GA and the Remington 760 .270WIN (both are at the bottom of their picture group) were both just completely rebuilt, metal, stocks, and many internals.


----------



## DSVETeran1990 (Mar 9, 2008)

now you need assult weapons, lots and lots of assult weapons!!!!! :smt068:smt066:smt067


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very Nice collection of fire arms.:drooling::smt1099


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

DSVETeran1990 said:


> now you need assult weapons, lots and lots of assult weapons!!!!! :smt068:smt066:smt067


I was thinking about an AR for the past few weeks.....


----------



## DSVETeran1990 (Mar 9, 2008)

:mrgreen:AR, AK, MP5, AT4, hell, get 'em all if you can


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

LOL, I believe the AT4 would be classified as a "destructive device" and even if you could get your hands on one, you'd be marked for life by the BATF.....lol, that would be awsome, reminds me of my army days, the AT4 was fun, even if a majority were 9mm tracers coming out of it.


----------



## jfmartin25 (Nov 20, 2009)

Springfield M14 SOCOM!!!


----------



## imager67 (Dec 2, 2009)

Great collection. It is nice to see some different items and not just the usual suspects.


----------



## Lethaltxn (Mar 21, 2010)

What's the silver and black on on the handguns pic?


----------

